

How would you market Windows? - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/04/06/how-would-you-market-windows/

======
justinsb
If I was an agency compensated under what I understand to be the normal model
(15% of ad spend), then I'd probably 1) accept that I'm not going to do a
better job than Apple and am therefore going to lose the contract eventually
and so 2) front-load the ad spend as much as possible to maximize my
compensation before I lose the contract.

Maybe for the first ads, I'd try to get a really big celebrity 'name' and run
double-length commercials. Try to burn through half the budget straight off
the bat. If I still had the contract after that, I'd run ads where I squeezed
as many clips of people into 30 seconds as I possibly could - think of the
production costs. If it was coming in too cheap, maybe throw in some B-list
celebrities if I could get away with it. Finally, if the client still hadn't
wised up, I'd just spend whatever was left of the budget, though at that stage
I'd probably only be able to afford ads where I just pull someone off the
street and get them to buy a computer.

Ah - it all makes sense now. Smart guys, ad agencies :-)

~~~
sam_in_nyc
I'd rather be _the_ ad agency that managed to do a better job than Apple, with
Microsoft. It seems like a better long term strategy to me.

~~~
justinsb
Agreed! But that begs the question of how you plan on achieving that, which
then makes the more short-term strategy look mighty attractive.

